

Meet Karma Go – The Internet in Your Pocket, with Nationwide LTE - klaaspieter
https://blog.yourkarma.com/announcing-karma-go-lte-hotspot

======
aggieben
Sounds neat, and the device itself is reasonably priced ($99 for the next 30
days). $14/GiB isn't a steal, though. There are better-priced data plans out
there (T-Mobile has a 11GiB plan for $70, for instance).

~~~
futurepaul
Depends if you use exactly 11GiB a month, no more no less. Many people use a
hotspot more one month, less another month. 11GiB for $70 is absolutely a
great deal for some people, but not most people.

------
hartator
> WiFi shouldn't be something you have to hunt for, worry about, or plan
> around.

I can definitely relate to that.

I will order a Karma Go as soon as they are ready. $150 seems like a steal.

